
Theodolite App for iOS is Breathtaking - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/review/theodolite_app_for_ios_is_breathtaking/
======
untog
I like articles like this because they remind me of how subjective
"breathtaking" and "beautiful" are. To me, this app is neither- it seems
cluttered and messy. But I'm not the target market for it, and they shouldn't
care very much about what I think. Good job.

------
graupel
Strange to see this on here, I know the developer from a skiing site and got
one of the first promo codes when the app released quite a while back. If
you're in the target market, it's really neat - if not, you won't find much of
a use for it.

------
AznHisoka
Looks like the app is breathtaking.. if you happen to be near a breathtaking
landscape.. but then again, any ugly app would look breathtaking if pointed to
the same landscape.

------
Codhisattva
I was just thinking about how I could use something like this last weekend.
Looks great, time to try it out.

